# R.I.P my best friend....



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Treasured Friend



I lost a treasured friend today 

The little dog who used to lay 

Her gentle head upon my knee 

And shared her silent thoughts with me. 


Shell come no longer to my call 

Retrieve no more her favourite ball 

A voice far greater than my own 

Has called her to his golden throne. 


Although my eyes are filled with tears 

I thank him for the happy years 

He let her spend down here with me 

And for her love and loyalty. 


When it is time for me to go 

And join her there, this much I know 

I shall not fear the transient dark 

For she will greet me with a bark.

R.i.p my gorgeous Tess... 12/1/00 - 18/11/12 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

RIP Tess x


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful poem.

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free Tess xx


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

What a lovely tribute so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for you loss RIP Tess


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

A lovely way to honour Tess's memory...


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

im so sorry for your loss, r.i.p Tess what a lovely tribute


----------



## Rottiemama (Nov 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

Your tribute is beautiful.


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

I know what pain grief and anguish you must be feeling and my heart goes out to you.

It is almost 2 weeks to the day since I had to have my boy Scrabble put to sleep. I have cried every day since, but the sting of the loss does slowly subside. Feelings of guilt become a realisation that you did indeed love your pet and did everything possible to give her the best quality of life possible. It is so difficult to remember this initially, even if your pet dies naturally without intervention, I imagine there are always the 'what if' questions.

If possible surround yourself with other pet owners. Only they can understand and appreciate the severity of your loss.

I hope you get through the difficult days ahead and emerge enriched by the happy memories of your life together.

R.I.P. Tess.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Tess. My heart goes out to you....


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

A lovely poem for your beautiful Tess.

My condolences.

never just a dog - always one of the family.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Such a lovely tribute

So sorry for your loss, Best friends they certainly are!

Nite nite Tess, have fun at the bridge xxx xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Tess.
What a Lovely Poem.
Tess is now at Rainbow Bridge where one Day you will meet her again.

R.I.P Tess and have a good time at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

A great poem, written from the heart! I offer my heartfelt condolences.

No words can ever make up for the sense of loss that one feels in one's heart when a dear pet passes over. We have all been there and understand.

Just treasure the wonderful times which you shared together, and remember that Tess loves you now just the same as before. She will be waiting for you at the Bridge, to give you countless licks - and for her, the "waiting" will seem like the blinking of an eye.

I send you my very best wishes!


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your sad loss.
Rest in peace, Tess. x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I do hope Tess is with you now....I believe in it...


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> I do hope Tess is with you now....I believe in it...


so do i, but reunited too soon


----------

